#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 1/9-10台北雙團【寵物嘉年華】落幕

## 那岐

*參加人數過多，已經將私信寄出重新詢問參加意願。
並由於協會在會場的活動空間不大，將本公益活動分為兩團*：
1.拍攝紀錄片用團
    預計由奇奇帶團 (配合協會可以選擇［流浪貓保護協會](貓)、[動物福利環保協進會](狗))
2.已配合團
   已經與［流浪貓保護協會]確認當日出場義工較多，所以縮減樂園參加人數為5人以內。


目前分團為：

-週六團-    <預計拍攝紀錄片用團，歡迎多多加入此團喔>
奇奇
風中龍小雪)
迷思
隱藏獸
隱藏獸
隱藏獸(等待確認)

-週日團-   <滿團>
隱藏獸
隱藏獸
若葉
楓羽 月嵐



請直接填寫報名單！
不要塞爆我的私信問問題=___=


-----------------------------------------
寵物嘉年華  現場公益活動招募～！

此活動較為大型，現場人數眾多且雜
為了大家的安全，本活動採報名制，不接受亂入，請特別注意。

時間：2010 1/8-10    13：00-21：00
(歡迎大家有空可以去看看！)
地點：新光三越信義新天地 香榭大道

樂園公益聚在這邊
活動日：1/10  (日)   人數爆滿，緊急加開1/9(六)新團
集合地點：(報名後私信通知，請務必在1/8 23:59前上線讀過私信，跟丟不等)
集合時間：上午？點   (請見以下行程決定，將私信通知報名者)
1/9活動支援單位：(暫定)
1/10活動支援單位：台北市流浪貓保護協會 
 (沒錯，我們這次換團體了喔，現場也有舊配合團體，大家不要搞錯啦～)

預計簡易行程：
行程一
10點集合＞毛布市場參觀遊(這是啥)＞會場準備＞嘉年華活動＞17:00收拾＞(聚餐部分可以現場討論，請預備晚餐錢=.=)行程二
12點集合＞＞會場準備＞嘉年華活動＞17:00收拾＞(聚餐部分可以現場討論，請預備晚餐錢=.=)統一行程2，行程1取消，聚餐取消本活動預計5點解散～


報名格式
獸名：(當天自我介紹就給我大聲說這個名字喔XD)
是否攜帶寵物：(寵物嘉年華歡迎攜帶寵物)
想參加的理由：(嚴格禁止寫「不知道」XDDD)
支持行程：一or二  喜歡哪個？ 願不願意聚餐呢
活動時間：(全程參加嗎？還是中途離開呢？)
想看電影嗎？：忠犬小八有興趣的舉爪


基本上，不會阻止大家在現場碰面，但是為了保護部份會員權益
參加活動請先報名(我要統計人數給協會= =)
不同團但是會前往的也歡迎在此報到。
(也歡迎1/8跟1/9另外組團喔)


其實當天可以一起去看「忠犬小八」的電影
不知道有沒有獸有興趣就是了～


因現場公益協會場地不大，且需要是先回報人數
所以報名人數有所限制，若沒有收到回信也請不用傷心，我們下次還有更多活動喔^^
本場活動的參加人員篩選如有造成不便還請見諒。

目前參加人數： 6
發瘋的俺
隱藏獸
隱藏獸
楓羽 月嵐(待發地點通知信)
若葉(待發地點通知信) 
風中龍小雪(待發地點通知信) 


已經寄出注意事項，等回信確認參加意願人數：4
迷思(待確認注意事項)
隱藏獸
隱藏獸
隱藏獸

----------


## 若葉

頭香!!

獸名：若葉(小若若(喂)) 
是否攜帶寵物：沒有~想去那邊看看能不能認養一隻XD 
想參加的理由：看看能不能認養一隻小哈ˇˇ(家庭討論)
還有補習完不知道要幹什麼XDDDDDDD(自爆)
支持行程:二~因為我只能參加二XDD早上在補習 毛布我有買過XD
活動時間：全程吧~一的話我就是中途參加最後離開XD(有可能會突發狀況離開@@) 
想看電影嗎？：好呀~看到預告的時候心都融化了(軟綿綿)

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

報名格式

獸名：楓羽 月嵐

是否攜帶寵物：應該不會吧....(看家裡膽小搏美...)

想參加的理由：

因為不知道

因為很久沒跟獸混了(?)

家裡寵物用品不齊全 還能去看看能不能摸到肉球

支持行程：都可以(爆)

活動時間：應該能全程

想看電影嗎？：電影要看預算(死)

----------


## 那岐

若葉跟楓羽 月嵐已經登記起來了
報名會在1/7以前結束，在1/8以前發出私信通知時間地點
屆時別忘記上線看時間阿XD

有什麼建議跟疑問都可以發表。

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我六日要上班0.0.....
　　不然公益類獸聚我會盡量參加....（掩面

----------


## 迷思

報名!

*獸名：*迷思  (或米斯蘭達)

*是否攜帶寵物：*無

*想參加的理由：*聽說參加公益有助身心健康呀~!

*支持行程：*都可以(只要起得早點就ok)

*活動時間：*應該是全程，不過還是有可能會提早離開

*想看電影嗎？：*OK!

----------


## 小雪

老公都報名了 我也要^^
獸名：風中龍小雪(叫我雪兒或是小雪就好)
是否攜帶寵物：是有一隻黃金獵犬啦 可是家住木柵 不方便
想參加的理由：想跟大家一起聚會 從來沒有獸聚過 想嘗試看看 而且又是公益活動
支持行程：應該是第一個吧 可以的話會聚餐喔
活動時間：如果沒有很重要的事 就是全程參加 
想看電影嗎？：老公有去看就去看

----------


## 那岐

感謝大家的熱情支持
目前因故分為兩團，請務必看清楚自己的活動日期

因為星期日會場協會義工過多，可能會重新更改時間為  1/9出團
請務必留意最新狀況，定案時間將會再公布，謝謝。

----------

